# What a haul! What a haul! (said with Happosai's voice)



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Busy day today for me as I picked up:

*False Gods
Galaxy in Flames*
*The Flight of the Eisenstein* _(ordered & paid for)_
*Fulgrim
Descent of Angels
Legion
Battle for the Abyss*
*Mechanicum* _(ordered & paid for)_
*Tales of Heresy
Fallen Angels*
*A Thousand Sons* _(ordered & paid for)_
*Nemesis
The First Heretic
Prospero Burns
*

So yeah, my local Borders loves me today (upgraded to their slightly better discount card to get an additional 10% off since I'm reading as much as I am currently) For those wondering, I do already have *Horus Rising*, so once I get all of the Guants Ghosts Omnibus (and last 2 single books) read, I'll dive into the Horus Heresy with full vigor.

On top of that, I did place my order for the Warhammer 40k Rulebook & the Space Wolves Codex as well, so that'll get me started into the tabletop war gaming aspect of the 40k universe as well.

Fun times ahead for me, I figure, eh?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats, that is a very nice haul :grin:.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

:shok: Mind if i borrow those when your done :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Have a fun time reading!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

You know I only looked into this thread because of the Ranma reference in the header? (And I was expecting some mention of lingerie. For those of you who have no idea, Happosai is a martial artist extraordinaire and a panty thief beyond compare.)

Is your Borders closing? I'm asking because I got a similar sized haul when mine announced their closure (20 to 40% off, everything must go). 

Coincidentally, my latest book purchase is _Horus Rising_ (I picked up the fifth anni copy even though I already have a copy--I couldn't resist the blue foil).


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> You know I only looked into this thread because of the Ranma reference in the header? (And I was expecting some mention of lingerie. For those of you who have no idea, Happosai is a martial artist extraordinaire and a panty thief beyond compare.)
> 
> Is your Borders closing? I'm asking because I got a similar sized haul when mine announced their closure (20 to 40% off, everything must go).
> 
> Coincidentally, my latest book purchase is _Horus Rising_ (I picked up the fifth anni copy even though I already have a copy--I couldn't resist the blue foil).


Nope. My Borders is 100% safe and I live in West Virginia. So yeah, take that all you uppity New Yorkers who had their Borders shut down on them. How's them thar *******/cousin fekker jokes now, eh? At least we support our local bookstores, eh? heh.

And yes, with a haul this big, only the mighty Happosai came to mind (seriously, I can still hear that little bastards voice in my head to this day), but no, there's no panty/bra jokes/references in the thread.

The ONLY 2 things that sucks about getting around to reading the Horus Heresy is that:

1) I've got SO much reading to finish up before I sit down to read the series from start to current (re: Gaunts Ghosts Omnibus 1, 2, 3, & the 1-2 single books currently out; & in June, the paperback version of "Chapters Due" to finish out the Ultramarines series by McNeill)
2) While "A Thousand Sons" & "Mechanicum" are currently en route to my local Borders (already paid for), "Flight of the Eisenstein" is still on backorder. Even if I were to sit down and read the HH in a couple days time, I'd be stuck waiting on BOOK FOUR to arrive so I could read everything that comes out after. Yeah, I know, I could always go back when it came in, but that's not how I'm doing the HH: Start to finish in order of release.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, that is a lot of books to purchase in one go. My record purchasing is fourish, but parcels that I've recived containing advanced review copies from Black Library have had six/seven books including omnibuses/audiobooks.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah fella good effort! have fun smashing em out!


----------

